# Hi [1st Post] Longines Conquest



## cman (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi All,

I've only just got around to posting, but have been reading around the forums from time to time during the past months. Always had a interest in watches, in particular, Rado and IWC - mainly due to their high quality, classy/minimalistic and timeless appearance 8) ...not to mention the actual movements which drive the watch itself.

Well now I'm in a position to actually purchase a watch for myself, but the contraints have always been around:

-- Money: I've always had a max budget of around Â£400-Â£500

-- Size: I have tiny tiny wrists so nothing bigger than 36mm  ..same story for thickness too...

-- Movement: Always wanted an automatic piece!

The contrains above basically rule out Rado and IWC :x , but I've recently come across the Longines Conquest model from their 'Heritage' range - the price at Â£500 affordable (...just!) especially because it ticks the other boxes - the face is 35mm - perfect! ...and operates via automatic movements.










May I ask your opinion on this watch please?- does anyone have experiences of owning one/heard anything good/bad about them?

Any input on this model would be greatly appreciated, or even suggetions of anything similar, before I attempt to splash the cash.









Best Regards,

cman


----------



## cman (Oct 5, 2008)

WatchFinder are telling me they can supply this watch with a black face in 35mm... However, this watch, or its serial # does not appear on the Longines website itself:

WatchFinder simply state that Longines do not have their full catalogue on their website, which seems odd to me. Surely they would?

Questions:

1] Do you think WatchFinder's comments are genuine? Perhaps someone here can confirm the SN?

2] What are you opinions on the hesalite element on this model? Good enough? I hope so.

Finally,

3] Am I correct in assuming that the Conquest can not accomodate a stainless steel braclet in the future? The case does not 'look' like it would house or support one (it may even ruin the look of the watch, but its good to know for future reference)

*EDIT: As stated, any suggestions are most welcome, I like chronos too, but havn't yet found one! Input is welcomed!*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :rltb:

I`ve got a Conquest, IMO it`s an excellent superbly made, classic watch, I fitted mine with a bracelet from another watch I had which (again IMO) really suits the Longines B)

*Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels*



















I also really like the look of the black dialed version & may possibly get one some time :thumbup:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi And welcome to The Watch Forum :rltb:

I've had a few watches which fit your profile including a circa 1960 Longines Conquest...










I've sold it on now (more pics *HERE*) however, unlike Omega, Longines have not maintained replacement parts for older watch repairs so if something did go wrong (like it did with mine :cry2: ) then your really looking for a 'donor' watch unless you are lucky.

Others to consider are Omega such as this 1968 Seamaster or Tudor like this Circa 1955 example which you can pick up from Â£250 upward (depending on the movement - Rolex; ETA; EA)



















A Â£500 budget CAN buy you an IWC like this Electronic from Circa 1972 - you've just got to hunt for them










I know KeithT (a forum memebr here) has 3 Electric IWC's for sale which he is selling on behalf of a friend. I tried all 3 on a few weeks back but alas _I is skint!!!_

Stick around, see the 'Sales Forum' and don't rush... ... the hunt is half the fun 

Cheers Stuart


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> I've sold it on now (more pics *HERE*) however, unlike Omega, Longines have not maintained replacement parts for older watch repairs so if something did go wrong (like it did with mine :cry2: ) then your really looking for a 'donor' watch unless you are lucky.


Mind you Longines as are now owned by Swatch who also own ETA which supplies the 2824-2 movement used in the Conquest so I doubt spares will be as difficult to find in the future for modern Longines as they are for older ones :wink2:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## cman (Oct 5, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Hi And welcome to The Watch Forum :rltb:
> 
> I've had a few watches which fit your profile including a circa 1960 Longines Conquest...


Hi, thanks! All of the watches youve mentioned seem very dressy, as is the Longines, and as I'm after a daily wearer that is a little bit special. This would be my only watch!



Stuart Davies said:


> Stick around, see the 'Sales Forum' and don't rush... ... the hunt is half the fun
> 
> Cheers Stuart


I've been looking for 11 months now, and have only found this model which is 'small' enough - how wierd! Hence my request for other suggetions, keep them coming, and thanks thus far!


----------



## cman (Oct 5, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Welcome to the forum :rltb:
> 
> I`ve got a Conquest, IMO it`s an excellent superbly made, classic watch, I fitted mine with a bracelet from another watch I had which (again IMO) really suits the Longines B)
> 
> ...


That looks awesome, way better than I would've thought - thanks! B) What braclet is that and how much did it cost? How have you found the hesalite display? Sapphire crystal seems to be all the rage....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

cman said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum :rltb:
> ...


Thanks, the bracelet came from this Elysee...





You might be able to find something similar by doing a search for Hadley Roma on Ebay, the size is 18mm :wink2:

As to the Conquests crystal, AFAIK it`s acrylic which I ( and many others)prefer to any glass, difficult to say why except that it `feels` nicer also most mineral ones will still scratch, although admitted they are harder acrylic however it is quite easy to polish most out from acrylic using products like Polywatch (available from our host Roy :rltb:

Sapphire is extremely scratch resistant but can shatter if dropped which isn`t good for delicate watch movements


----------



## cman (Oct 5, 2008)

Many thanks for the detailed responses, guys/gals - much appreciated.

Any other suggestions that may not be as 'dressy'? The Longines Conquest is still in the lead at the moment


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The Oris `Classic` range is rather nice B)





































Around the same price as the Longines but larger at 42mm excluding crown :wink2:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

The Seiko 'Spirit' is worth a look.

Superb build & finish and _amazing_ value:



















Made in Japan

Case: SS

Bracelet: SS solid link

Crystal: Sapphire

See-through back: Hardlex

Diameter: 37 mm (without the crown)

Thickness: 11.2 mm

Weight: 134g

Movement: 6R15 23J Automatic (with Hand winding and Hack function)

Accuracy: +25/-15 sec/day

Power reserve: 50 Hour

10 ATM water resistance

A Â£1k quality watch for less than Â£200.

Cheers


----------



## cman (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks, I've seen the Seiko Spirit - and considered it - however it looks a little boring, sorry! Also the brand itself, it not one ive ever been drawn to. It does look like a quality watch though, in terms of value for money.

With regards to Oris, I did find one that I like, however, as its a discontinued model, it is extremely difficult to track down/source. It was the:

Oris Classic XXL Complication: hours, minutes, seconds, date, day, second timezone at 6, size 36.0mm, sapphire glass, 30m WR. Serial 581-7506-4064LS










Nice eh?


----------



## cman (Oct 5, 2008)

If anyone has suggestions of how I may be able to find the above model, that would be much welcomed!!


----------



## cman (Oct 5, 2008)

If anyone has suggestions of how I may be able to find the above model, that would be much welcomed!!


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

The Longines you are looking at is very nice indeed 

Have you considered a watch by the small UK watchmaker RLT?

The two examples below are both 36mm so spot on for size. You get the exclusivity that goes with the small numbers produced by hand and these come with good quality 25 jewel Automatic ETA movements.

RLT5










RLT18










These watches and others available from here RLT Watches

Finally these are very much within your budget. 

What d'you think?


----------



## cman (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Marky, they definitely do look very good value for money (can't believe how cheap they are). I had initally checked out the RLT brand of watches when I first started lurking on these forums - unfortunately, the watches that fall within my (poor!) size contriant do not seem to instantly attract me  ...i.e. when I see them I dont think "i've GOT to own that".

Unlike the Oris above. I just can't track it down!


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Just done a search for "Oris 581-7506-4064LS" lots of returns but none available as you say.

Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## cman (Oct 5, 2008)

Marky said:


> Just done a search for "Oris 581-7506-4064LS" lots of returns but none available as you say.
> 
> Good luck with the hunt.


Thanks Marky, some Polish online shops have it, now I don't read Polish, but at the same time, I just wouldnt trust it!

However, the closest I have come thus far is here:

German eBay? - trusted seller??

Thoughts from anyone who is German literate/educated would be great!! (warranty information in particular)


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

cman said:


> Oris Classic XXL Complication: hours, minutes, seconds, date, day, second timezone at 6, size 36.0mm, sapphire glass, 30m WR. Serial 581-7506-4064LS


Are you sure thats only 36mm? XXL is 44mm I think.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

cman said:


> ........I've seen the Seiko Spirit however it looks a little boring.......


----------



## cman (Oct 5, 2008)

dapper said:


> cman said:
> 
> 
> > ........I've seen the Seiko Spirit however it looks a little boring.......


Sorry!! Admittedly it looks classy and understated, both of which I'm looking for, but it just seems to be missing *something*. I guess its all down to personal taste...



Robert said:


> cman said:
> 
> 
> > Oris Classic XXL Complication: hours, minutes, seconds, date, day, second timezone at 6, size 36.0mm, sapphire glass, 30m WR. Serial 581-7506-4064LS
> ...


In this instance, I believe "XXL" was the name given to the series of desgin, or at least I hope. Can anybody confirm this? From specs I've seen online, it does appear to be a 36mm watch. Hope someone can confirm! Preferable German speaking/reading ones, who can help with the link I posted earlier:

here is that Oris for sale, but in German


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

You could probably go for a vintage (Rolex) Tudor Oyster automatic with Â£500 to spend. They're small watches (especialy if they're vintage) not fat and just ooze class, but are great daily wearers. I got a solid 9ct gold manual winding 50's Tudor from ebay for Â£200. A decent stainless steel automatic could probably be obtained for about Â£500 no problem.

There are pictures of my Tudor here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=32607 on the second page there are a few good pictures I took of it at home. Great watches.

Thanks,

Vincero


----------

